# Original slides from first LotR film



## Gasbjerg (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi
I have 3 original slides & description from the first Lord of the Ring movie. I got them directly from New Line Cinema, before the release of the first movie and I have looked through the movie and cant seem to find the screens (maybe they are in the extended version?).

I have considered selling them, but where and would anyone be interested and are they worth anything?

Hope you are okay that I post this here, on this nice forum 

I have attached some pictures of the sides


----------

